# Walmart shrimp...$2.98 lb



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Just got back from picking up some poundages, lol. Great price.....and I'm gonna portion them out and vacuum seal em for future bait. 

They're farm raised....so I hope the croakies don't mind. 

Just wanted to pass that along to all the Food Saver owners on board.


----------



## elhazzja (Dec 14, 2004)

which mart???


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

what was the count ? 20/25 35/40 ? per LB


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

The Walmart at Princess Anne Rd and Lynnhaven Pkwy in Va Beach.

They are the 51/60 count....price is per pound. Small size. I usually pull the tail off and break each one into 2 pieces for regular fishing. Even smaller size pieces when Spadefish are around pilings.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

YOu didnt happen to get the price on the cocktail sauce did you?


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

we got some in fianilly up at wallace's; not shure what the count is, they seem to be at least deasent size shrimp. You could get at least 3 pieces of bait out of them. they com in half pound boxes, I think there about 3-4 $ for a half pound box


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Walmart seafood dept on ice shrimp + Vacuum sealing with a Foodsaver =*

a better quality of bait for croaker......at least in my opinion. I fished with the frozen tackle store stuff for too many years......without success. Finally caught fish on shrimp when I switched to the quality of shrimp that's sold for human consumption.

$1.50 half pound.......not bad at all.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Right on.....If I wouldn't eat it, I DON'T fish with it.:--|


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey RR I won't eat Bloodworms or bunker....usually


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thrifty Angler said:


> a better quality of bait for croaker......at least in my opinion. I fished with the frozen tackle store stuff for too many years......without success. Finally caught fish on shrimp when I switched to the quality of shrimp that's sold for human consumption.
> 
> $1.50 half pound.......not bad at all.



The shrimp you bought WAS previously FROZEN


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Fishman said:


> The shrimp you bought WAS previously FROZEN


That's true. Still....the quality of that same previously frozen from the grocery..... then vacuum sealed and refrozen by me is far better in quality than the self peeling shrimp I've seen and or purchased from bait suppliers. And the fish seem to agree.


----------

